# Lead-Acid Alternative to Trojan?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Colonel Monk said:


> We're buying capacity, right?


capacity balanced with life, available space and weight...




Colonel Monk said:


> 4 - G27 Trojan scs200 12V @ 115 Ah = 4(12*115) = 5520 Wh
> $189.95 EA so bank will cost $759.80 - .14 cents per Wh
> 
> 4 - GC2 Trojan T-105 6V @225 Ah = 4(6*225) = 5400 Wh
> $149.95 EA so bank will cost $599.80 - .11 cents per Wh


.... but you 'probably' need twice as many 6v for a specific system. 4x12v are not gonna be enough for an EV in any case. In the case of the RV, you probably have an inverter that is hard-wired for 48v, and an EV needs at least 96v to be highway capable. You really shouldn't split the pack and use half for other purposes while the other half sits around..... You could put half the pack in parallel, and have a MASSIVE 48v system for your RV.




Colonel Monk said:


> Is there a lower cost / same quality alternative to Trojan?
> Is there a 6V deep cycle batt with similar capacity that is shorter than GC2?


sometimes you can find Interstate batteries which are re-labelled USBatteries which are very good too. Problem that most of the deep cycles are taller than typical 'marine' batteries that RVs are built for.


----------



## Colonel Monk (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry, I have left out some info here.

My vehicle is really more of a parade float, for lack of a better short description. It's not very heavy and won't be used but a week a year. I need some range but very little speed.

I will probably have more than 4 batteries but if the range was acceptable I could do with that.

Thanks, I will check out the US Batteries. And it seems as though people are happy with the Costco "johnson controls" golf car batteries. For half the price of a trojan they just might be worth it. I just need to figure out if I can modify the tray to make a bit more room.


----------



## meanderingthemaze (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, US Batteries might be the way to go. 
Here's the "best value" model:
http://www.usbattery.com/usb_us2200xc_golf.html

Last I checked, their special EV discount pricing was about $90ea.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

yup... solid quality, and if you buy a bunch (more than 10), and tell them its for an EV you WILL get a discount. I used the 8v model mostly because I felt it was a better compromise in a small car to get the voltage up with less room and weight than with 6v, and better amp-hr rating than 12v.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Well Trojans's are not what they use to be. Not sure if Private Equity bought them out or not, but a couple of years ago they really changed the materials and cut quality.

Today, at least in the Golf Cart World US Battery is the leader today. And if you can afford it Rolls-Surrette are the best for deep cycle. Bu tyou will pay around 12 to 14 cents per wh for a Rolls.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sunking said:


> Well Trojans's are not what they use to be. Not sure if Private Equity bought them out or not, but a couple of years ago they really changed the materials and cut quality.
> 
> Today, at least in the Golf Cart World US Battery is the leader today. And if you can afford it Rolls-Surrette are the best for deep cycle. Bu tyou will pay around 12 to 14 cents per wh for a Rolls.


I don't know about using a Rolls either, they have good cycle life but their EV capacity due to high peukert is usually not great, they were always lower "EV" capacity than trojans of the same dimensions back in the day at least. And I"m not talking the rating on the side, I am talking 100+ amp draw ratings. For solar, wind and stationary they are the best and have the longest cycle life, but that seems to make them less EV friendly.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Dalardan (Jul 4, 2008)

I just visited this tuesday a guy who converted a S10 with a kit from CanEV. He has Exide 6V 245Ah batteries and has rolled 105km on winter tires on a full charge.

http://www.evalbum.com/3081

Just to let you know,

Dalardan


----------

